# reloading for the 25 Remington



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a remington pump rifle chambered for 25 caliber. Not 25-06 or any of that, a true 25 remington caliber. I have dies but have never reloaded for it. Brass is all but impossible to get if not totally impossible. I have heard of 30-30 brass can be turned down (rim) and something about 30 caliber. Has anyone got one and reload for it? Wondering how to obtain brass.....


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You must have a model 25. They have a little loading port just behind the forearm on the slide, correct?

Here's a link for some brass. Looks like you'll have to backorder it and take what you can get when you can get it.

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/br ... ***9013***


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

.30 Remington brass could be necked down, but I think that is hard to come by also.
You should also be able to turn the rims off of .25-35 brass.
A Cartridges of the World book or Ken Water's Pet Loads book.
should tell you the proper parent cartridge to use.

Although I've never ordered from them, this place shows brass and loaded ammo.

http://www.gadcustomcartridges.com/


----------

